# Kanger Confusion? Try this Cheat Sheet.



## Alex (4/7/15)

Kanger Konfusion? Try this Cheat Sheet.Tutorial (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 3 hours ago * by BradRadcock

Having trouble keeping Kangertech's mods and sub ohm tanks straight? Hopefully this cheat sheet can help.

Subtank - Kanger's original Subtank, It's been discontinued and redesigned as the Kanger Subtank Plus.

Subtank Plus - 25mm size tank. Includes older style rba section and older style horizontal OCC coil heads in .5 and 1.2 ohm resistance.

Subtank Mini - 22mm size tank. Includes older style rba section and older style horizontal OCC coil heads in .5 and 1.2 ohm resistance.

Black/white Subtank Mini - Redesigned Subtank Mini with new airflow control and improved rba, includes new vertical OCC coil heads in .5 and 1.5 ohm resistance.

Subtank Nano - 18.5mm size tank. Rba section not included. Includes older style horizontal OCC coil heads in .5 and 1.2 ohm resistance.

Purple/pink Subtank Nano* - Redesigned Subtank Nano with new airflow control and improved rba, includes new vertical OCC coil heads in .5 and 1.5 ohm resistance.

Kbox - Variable wattage device (40 max). Colors: silver or black. 25mm 510 connection best pairs it with the Subtank/Subtank Plus.

Kbox Mini - Variable wattage device (50 max). Colors: black/red or white/black.

Kbox Mini (improved)* - Redesigned Kbox Mini with "improved accuracy" and spring loaded 510 pin.

Kbox Nano* - Variable wattage device (60 max). Colors: pink or purple.

Subox Mini - Starter kit combo Kbox Mini and matching colored Subtank Mini.

Subox Nano* - Starter kit combo Kbox Nano and matching colored Subtank Nano.

Kanger also makes .15 ohm Nickel (Ni200) OCC coil heads for temperature control devices. The new and old rba sections can be purchased seperately. New and old rba sections/occ coilheads fit in all size Subtanks.

*I'm not 100% on these, they haven't been released yet.

Let me know if I made a mistake somewhere, it's hard to keep track of everything.

Edit: Cleaned up spacing.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3c2yts/kanger_konfusion_try_this_cheat_sheet/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

Very handy. I am no longer confused. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

